# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کسب درآمد از FreeLancer

## حمید محمودی

سلام.

دوستانی که در سایت های این جوری (مثل FreeLancer.com ) عضو هستند و کسب در امد میکنند . میشه کمی توضیح بدن که روش کار این سایت ها به چه صورت هست (یعنی هم کاربرایی که درخواست میدن و هم اونایی که میخان اونو ببینند تا قیمتش معلومش بشه و ... ) و همچنین به پولشون چه طوری میرسن؟ درامدی که توی حسابشون در سایت هست چطور به حساب بانکی در ایران منتقل میشه؟ سایت های مشابه و معتبر در این زمینه چیه(خارجی ها شو میگم )؟

حفظ مشخصات پروژه مون چی میشه؟ یعنی یه نفر نخواد جزئیات نرم افزاری که میخاد براش بنویسن رو بگه راهی هستش یا نه؟ یا مثلا یه پروژه ای رو بگیم فقط فلان کاربر عضو اون سایت برامون بنویسه راهی داره؟

متشکرم

----------


## حمید محمودی

سلام.

دوستان کسی حرفی واسه گفتن نداره؟؟   :متعجب:

----------


## max2004

شما بايد تو زمينه اي كه ميخوايد تو اين سايت كار كنيد حرفه اي باشيد چون  ميخوايد با افراد حرفه اي از سراسر دنيا رقابت كنيد (اكثرا هندي ها) ، اين  سوالات ماله مرحله بعده
خيلي از اين سوالاتي كه پرسيديد جوابش تو خود سايت هست  كار كردن تو اين  سايت مستلزم اينه كه زبانتون خوب باشه چون بايد با employer ارتباط برقرار  كنيد و اگه زبانتون خوب باشه ميتونيد جواب همه اين سوال ها رو همون جا پيدا  مي كنيد
معتبرترين سايت تو اين زمينه همين سايت هست

----------


## حمید محمودی

> شما بايد تو زمينه اي كه ميخوايد تو اين سايت كار كنيد حرفه اي باشيد چون  ميخوايد با افراد حرفه اي از سراسر دنيا رقابت كنيد (اكثرا هندي ها) ، اين  سوالات ماله مرحله بعده
> خيلي از اين سوالاتي كه پرسيديد جوابش تو خود سايت هست  كار كردن تو اين  سايت مستلزم اينه كه زبانتون خوب باشه چون بايد با employer ارتباط برقرار  كنيد و اگه زبانتون خوب باشه ميتونيد جواب همه اين سوال ها رو همون جا پيدا  مي كنيد
> معتبرترين سايت تو اين زمينه همين سايت هست


سلام.

بله مشکلی با زبان ندارم ولی بهر حال میخاستم از زبون کسایی که اونجا کار میکنن بشنوم. اما مثل اینکه اون عزیزان اصلا تمایلی ندارن بگن ما اونجا هستیم.

متشکرم

----------


## vahid64

منم کنجکاو شدم!یکم توضیح بدید این سایت کلاً چی کار می کنه ؟

----------


## sha8046

> منم کنجکاو شدم!یکم توضیح بدید این سایت کلاً چی کار می کنه ؟


سایت انجام پروژه ( برنامه نویسی - فلش - فتوشاپ - ترجمه - موسیقی - فیلم و گرافیک و ...) بصورت مناقصه ای که مبلغ مورد نظر رو به همراه مدت زمانی که لازم داری پروژه رو انجام بدی مینویسی و اون فرد بهت پی ام میده و جزییات کارتو میگی . البته باید به انگلیسی تسلط کامل داشته باشی و همچنین مهارت کامل در انجام پروژه خلاصه جای خوبیه .

----------


## حمید محمودی

> سایت انجام پروژه ( برنامه نویسی - فلش - فتوشاپ - ترجمه - موسیقی - فیلم و گرافیک و ...) بصورت مناقصه ای که مبلغ مورد نظر رو به همراه مدت زمانی که لازم داری پروژه رو انجام بدی مینویسی و اون فرد بهت پی ام میده و جزییات کارتو میگی . البته باید به انگلیسی تسلط کامل داشته باشی و همچنین مهارت کامل در انجام پروژه خلاصه جای خوبیه . میتونه بطور مجانی شانستو امتحان کنی .از لینک زیر عضو شو :http://www.freelancer.com/affiliates/sha19425/



بله.ممنون. ولی تا اینجایی که توضیح داید خیلی مشخص بوده (حداقل برای من) توی همین برنامه نویس هم همین اطلاعاتو قبل از ایجاد این تاپیک دیده بودم. و همچنین توی اینجا. اما اون سوالات من که دیگه فکر کنم باید برم مستقیما در فری لنسر بخونم و دوستان تمایلی ندارن بیان در موردش صحبت کنند

----------


## ImanGh

نمونه فارسی این سایت هم به نام پارس‌کدرز وجود داره که فکر کنم برای شروع این نوع کار کردن خوب باشه، البته این سایت از لحاظ ساختار و قوانین مشابه سایت RentACoder است.
آدرس سایت : ParsCoders.com یا Freelancer.ir است.
جالبه که بدونید پروژه های چند میلیون تومانی هم در این سایت انجام شده.

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! اگر کسی انجام پروژه ای رو توی همین سایت پارس کدرز درخواست کنه و سورس اون برنامه رو هم بخواد, بهش می دن؟ منظورمه اینه که قیمت رو یه مقدار ببرن بالا و سورس برنامه رو هم تحویل بدن؟ 
ممنون

----------


## ImanGh

سایت پارس کدرز به عنوان رابط بین سفارش دهنده و مجری فعالیت می کند، مجریان سایت بر اساس نیاز خریدار چه از نظر نوع کار و زمان اجرا و همچنین تحویل سرس کد به وی پیشنهاد قیمت می دهند.
مزیت این سایت در این است که از یک طرف چون قیمت ها به صورت مناقصه است مجریان قیمت منصفانه تری را پیشنهاد می دهند و از طرف دیگه به دلیل اینکه تقریبا واسطه ها حذف می شوند مبلغ دریافتی مجری نسبت به کار های عادی بیشتر می شود، چون معمولا در بازار نرم افزار واسطه ها بیش از برنامه نویس سود می برند.
البته هزینه ارائه خدمات سایت 15% از مبلغ پیشنهادی مجری است که بعد از اتمام کار دریافت می شود.

----------


## sha8046

*لیست بروز شده فری لنسر ها*


*
*

این سایتها محلی برای انجام *پروژه های اینترنتی* هستند  . شما با داشتن مهارت های *برنامه نویسی ، طراحی ،گرافیک ، ترجمه ، سئو ، مقاله ، کلیپ سازی ، بنر سازی و ....* قادر خواهید بود به مبارزه برای بدست آوردن پروژه بپردازید !

از آنجایی که بعضی از این سایتها بیرحمانه ایران رو تحریم کردند ثبت نام و انجام پروژه با آی پی و مشخصات غیر ایرانی قابل انجام است .

*برای دریافت پولتون از این سایتها چند روش پیش رو دارید :*

1-                خریدن حساب پی پال وریفای شده و متصل به حساب بانکی (بعضی از سایتها این خدمات رو انجام میدن)

2-                انتقال پول به حساب پی پال و مانی بوکرز دیگران و گرفتن معادل ریالی آن (اگر فرد معتمدی سراغ دارید  ) دقت کنید بعضی از این سایتها فقط به پی پال خود شما واریز میکنند .



3- انتقال پول در خود سایت (transfer)  بعضی از این سایتها قابلیت انتقال پول بین اعضای سایت را دارا هستند . از این طریق پول را به حساب دوست معتمدتان ریخته و معادل ریالی آن را دریافت کنید .

----------


## faghatman

سلام یک نمونه ایرانی دیگش که دوست خوب من طراحی و پیاده سازی کرده سایت
http://www.iraniancoders.com است که واقعا جالبه چون از نظر های امنیتی در سطح بالایی طراحی شده و از نظر طراحی و قدرت هم جالب هست
جدیدا راه اندازی شده ولی واقعا به دوست خوبم تبریک می گم
جالب اینه که تا چند وقت دیگه قراره نسخه اندورید این سیستم هم برای رفاه حال کاربران ایجاد بشه حتی جوری طراحی شده که در نسخه موبایل alarm میده وقتی پیام یا پیشنهاد جدیدی دریافت می کنی و یا پیشنهادت پذیرفته میشه نسخه مبایلش نمی دونم درست کی کامل راه اندازی میشه ولی الان خود سایت رو راه اندازی کردن

----------


## mthreat.info

سایت http://ponisha.ir هم هست گفتم که در جریان بزارم

----------


## afsharm

در دو لینک زیر اطلاعاتی وجود دارد که ممکن است به کاهش ابهامات شما کمک کند.

کار پروژه‌ای در سایت‌های Freelance 
حتماً برای شما هم این کنجکاوی پیش آمده که سایت‌های Freelance خارجی مثل rentacoder.com  چطور کار می‌کنند و چطور می‌شود از آنها پروژه گرفت. در این طور سایت‌ها  «خریداران» پروژه‌های مورد نیاز خودشان را به مناقصه می‌گذارند و  «فروشندگان» در مناقصه آن پروژه‌ها شرکت کرده و…

‫دریافت پروژه از سایت‌های Freelancing 
در مشاهدات روزانه از سایت‌های Freelancing در یک ماه گذشته و تلاش برای دریافت پروژه از آنها به نکات زیر برخوردم: ۱- معتبرترین سایت‌های Freelancing عبارتند از odesk.com و elance.com. این  دو سایت آنقدر مهم هستند که با مشتری‌های به دست آمده از آنها می‌توان کار  Outsource را به طور جدی ادامه داد. قیمت‌های هر دو سایت هم نسبتاً مناسب  هستند…

----------


## cmaster

سلام
سایت ایرانی پیشه آنلاین به آدرس www.pisheOnline.ir با کمترین هزینه تازه افتتاح شده.

----------


## hamipaper

سایت حامی ورکس هم من پیشنهاد میکنم، از مزایای این سایت کمیسون صفر درصد اونها هست، حتما بهشون سر بزنید https://hamiworks.com

----------

